# Blessing of the animals!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Tomorrow my church's sister parish is doing a blessing of the animals at 11!
I've never been to one. Does anyone have a church that does this?

It won't be Robin's 1st time in a church! I've taken him visiting lots of times when I was in the neighborhood!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

how interesting! I've never heard of that. Pls tell us how it goes and what it like and how many people actually bring their animals. 

I went to an energy healing class once and they said they occasionally have one specifically for animals, but I haven't gone yet.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I have been to such an event. It was an Episcopal church. I took my son's pet snake to be blessed. Unfortunately there was a woman there who was afraid of snakes and she took her animal up first and left right after. I felt sorry about that, but God made the snake as well as the dog and the cat and the bunny..


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd love to go to one of those!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

They've done it a few times in the parish church nearest to me but somehow I've never made it there. I think it's a lovely idea.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got back! It was cold and windy this morning, but people came! There was a couple with a rambunctious Collie,,and a guy with 2 beautiful Airedales. I thought Robin would have a problem with the dogs, especially the 2 young Airies who were very curious about what was in the bag (his soft carrier). But everyone got along. Pastor Jerry did a general blessing, then blessed each critter individually. I've got pics and videos!


----------



## MindyKitten (May 3, 2016)

I never heard about that! That's sounds interesting and I want to know more about pet blessing!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is so nice Kurt! I need to find a church that does that around here.


----------

